# Sad sad year!! ;(



## hauntkid (Dec 16, 2007)

well after 4 years, my friend and i have decided that with skool and all our other activities we do not have time to build our annual haunted walk through so it has been cancelled  Its pretty saddening, it was something i looked up to and now i just sit at home thinkin to myself wat am i going to do for halloween??:googly: im hopefully going to use the left over props to decorate my front yard atleast with a graveyard scene since noone else around here has halloween spirit. atleast last year we were able to make it onto the news and win 500$  but i wish we were still doing it and bringing excitement to the young ones. 

the good news is im only 17 so i still have plenty of time to make haunts in the futuree :finger:


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I'm 18 and this was also the first year that I am not building and running my exhibit in the annual haunt on Long Island called the Spooky Walk!
We've been doing it since 2004 or so and we took this year off so I could get situated with college. Turns out I'm less busy at college than I was in high school hahah, so we will DEFINITELY be back next year!
Are you planning on returning next year, or are you calling it quits altogether? :/
Good luck with whatever you choose to do!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I feel for you guys, due to health issues, can't do the type of haunt I usually do and am very depressed about it, like you , hauntkid, I am going to make due and do a smaller one, with the graveyard at the very least,you are both young, lots of years ahead of you to haunt, even if you take time off. good luck, and don't give up all together!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, this Halloween's pretty depressing. I'm not doing a haunt, now you guys aren't, and I read that two other people on this forum just got theirs cancelled. That and the super sucky spirit stores = sucky halloween


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm right there with you guys... This year may be my last year at least for a little while...
I've just got far too much on my plate, and with the scale of my haunt, it's just too much darn work to get it all up and taken down for storage.

So no worries, you guys aren't the only ones. 

There's always the next year!
:jol:.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

It is what you make of it. 

This will be my first year doing a full yard haunt. I was quite dissatisfied with the haunt stores...but now they are popping up all over the DFW metroplex.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Between having construction started in the area where my haunt would have been (the lower level and backyard) and throwing my back out last week, I'm just settling for a front yard set-up this year. But there's always next year! When my back gets better I can take advantage of the after Halloween sales and get my plans together for next years haunt! I hope the Spooky Walk on Long Island isn't cancelled. I was planning on going this weekend! DON'T GIVE UP GUYS! Halloween is too much fun. Just take some time off. It will be there again when you're ready


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

You could look at it from the perspective that now you have time to go and see other haunts. That's the one thing I don't get to do because I haunt for others. We all seem to "run" on the same few nights so there's just never a chance to get out there and see em!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

No such thing as a sucky halloween, you can make it as great as you want to. As long as you do it you can make it fun no matter what.Do it up as good as you can this year and enjoy all that you do, and just come back stronger next year.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ohhhh..you can ALWAYS sit on the front porch with your clothes stuffed and looking like a dummy/scarecrow..and then MOVE and scare kids! You don't need a full on-haunt to have fun. Put the lights out and color the house, cool down the fog,stick the leaf blower in the hedges ..it's all good...just smaller!


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

If you fall off the Halloween Horse...get right back on, otherwise ya might end up like so many others I have known, who are just too busy to give Halloween any thought....and fade away.


----------



## hauntkid (Dec 16, 2007)

ya i definitely cant go without doing something for halloween and "the kids" so ima try to go pretty hardcore on my house atleast.... i would love to go and check out some haunts but unfortunatly there are none (thats y mine is so important)... and yes i know i can do a small thing if anything but im still caught in the dilema of if im going to go out partying with my frends are if im going to stay at home and spook some children...... I JUST WANT TO KEEP THE HALLOWEEN SPIRIT GOING!!!!

have to vent im kinda really depressed... the only other good thing is Halloween Haunt which helps keep my spirits high :googly:


----------

